# Will you help me create the playlist of these particular arias ?



## BBSVK (10 mo ago)

I will am going to be adventurous this week an see a contemporary opera. This one. I know it will contain citations from arias of Orfeo, Olympia, Carmen, Violetta and Tamino. I want to create a playlist for my compagnion, who does not have an extensive backround on opera. Refreshing my own memory will probably help as well. Are there versions of these, which you love very much ?


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

On Youtube click Save and you can name your new playlist. Che faro from Orfeo is great with Kathleen Ferrier. Sutherland or Dessay are great in the Doll Scene as Olympia. Rise Stevens is a great Carmen. Callas IS Violetta. Tamino - Gedda?


----------



## Tsaraslondon (Nov 7, 2013)

Seattleoperafan said:


> . Tamino - Gedda?


No, Wunderlich!

I'd add Baker and Callas (in French) for Orfeo's Lament.
Sutherland would be my top choice for Olympia.
Callas for Carmen and Violetta.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Tsaraslondon said:


> No, Wunderlich!
> 
> I'd add Baker and Callas (in French) for Orfeo's Lament.
> Sutherland would be my top choice for Olympia.
> Callas for Carmen and Violetta.


Another vote for all these.


----------



## Op.123 (Mar 25, 2013)

Bumbry for Orfeo, or Verrett


----------



## BBSVK (10 mo ago)

This Callas for Violetta ?


----------



## ColdGenius (9 mo ago)

Olimpia might be Natalie Dessay, Patricia Petibon, Diana Damrau. Orfeo - Elena Cernei, Philip Jaroussky, Bejun Mehta, Magdalena Kozena, Elisabeth Kulman (and Bumbry and Verret of course). In case of Tamino it could be also Pyotr Beczala. As Violetta I dare propose Montserrat.


----------



## Tsaraslondon (Nov 7, 2013)

BBSVK said:


> This Callas for Violetta ?


Callas was in stupendous voice back then, but my preference for the complete role would be the 1958 Covent Garden performance under Rescigno, with Valletti and Zanasi. Almost all commentators agree it is one of the greatest performances of the opera ever recorded. It's Ralph Moore's top choice in his Traviata survey too.


----------



## BBSVK (10 mo ago)

Jee whiz what a horrible opera ! Well, I will not be adventurous for some time again...


----------



## damianjb1 (Jan 1, 2016)

I'd throw in a Gluck done on period instruments. I highly recommend Bernarda Fink. She is on my favourite recording of Orfeo.


----------

